# Sneaker-Fi (or Shoe-Fi)



## hugz

Well there's a thread for just about every other hobby out there, so all you sneakerheads post up and show us what you have and what you want!

 Or, if sneakers aren't your thing, show us whatever other shoes you have!

 These are my favourite shoes; not-so-affectionately termed "clown shoes" by some of my close friends. Adidas zx500 patent pack. The laces are an "extreme tweak" by me:







 And my new shoes. Adidas NBA series limited ed: boston celtics




 (i'm australian, i dont care one way or the other for any team).

 And next up I'm dyin to get some miami heat shoes





 So come on.. show me what you're wearing or what you're wanting!


----------



## Cousin Patty

Those adidas are making my ears hurt. 

 I've got a pair of all black converse high tops and a black shell top adidas.


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cousin Patty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those adidas are making my ears hurt. 

 I've got a pair of all black converse high tops and a black shell top adidas._

 

which adidas? they're all adidas (i uh.. have a thing for adidas, incase no one noticed)

 post pics of your shoes if you like them


----------



## Illah

I'm into streetwear but not sneakers...that road is a slippery slope that leads to Magic Card-esque collections of unworn shoes that are super-limited-custom-untouchable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have some Nike AirMax's, Vans Skate-Hi, Chucks, Zoo-Yorks, and some other random ones. Nothing fancy though or anything with a 'pack' somewhere in its name. Most are black / white / grey of some sort for maximum matchability, though I wouldn't mind a neon pair if only they went with more stuff. I can't say the same for my caps as I have a few that only work with one or two outfits...hate that!

 BTW check out my site, not so much sneaker culture but somewhat related.

www.Grooveeffect.com

 --Illah


----------



## JT33

I'm into the whole sneaker thing (it's obviously by my avatar, not my pic though). I LOVE the Jordan 3,4,5,6, and 11, along with sb and some gr dunks, but I really prefer OG nike shoes, as I have wearable griffey diamond furys from 95, and some wearable nike cross trainers from 92 (damn the leather Nike used back then was amazing, no visible creases to this day!).
 As for streetwear, gotta love lemar and dauley, along with brands like the hundreds, and TBG (from Toronto, of course).


----------



## flamerz

Not all my shoes are shown, but to be honest, I haven't worn the five not shown pairs in months.


----------



## Sh0eBoX

nice, i used to be in the shoe game as well... mainly into SB Dunks... but i also have a lot of other shoes that i wear... here is a picture of my dunks that i still have:


----------



## Singapura

Al Bundy would be so proud!


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Shoes are just about the LAST thing I will ever spend money on. I buy ONE nice pair of shoes (usually a pair of Reebok DMX shoes, because I love the way they feel) every three or four years, and I will wear them until they have completely and utterly fallen apart. I've had my current pair for about 2 1/2 years now, and they're still holding up fairly well. They're turned dark gray and brown from all the walking through the fields that I do , though...


----------



## 3X0

Favorite shoes ever.. K. Abdul Jabbar Low. I'd buy them again if they ever broke on me, even though they're well worn in.





 Also have a pair of Brooks Beasts for running and a pair of Puma Speed Cats. I love the Brooks. I hate the Pumas; I'm never wearing them again.





 Moreover, I have a pair of Adidas Meteor track and field spikes for track. Pretty hot spikes IMHO.





 Not shown: a pair of Converses, a pair of Nike Waffle XC cross-country flats (really nice speedwork shoes), and numerous dress shoes.

 I stopped wearing Nike (I used to be "ballin'!" but not anymore) and Puma street shoes a while ago.. I don't think I'm ever going back.


----------



## saint.panda

Onitsuka Tigers!


----------



## hugz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PiccoloNamek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shoes are just about the LAST thing I will ever spend money on. I buy ONE nice pair of shoes (usually a pair of Reebok DMX shoes, because I love the way they feel) every three or four years, and I will wear them until they have completely and utterly fallen apart. I've had my current pair for about 2 1/2 years now, and they're still holding up fairly well. They're turned dark gray and brown from all the walking through the fields that I do , though..._

 

Well the good thing about owning multiple pairs of shoes is that ALL shoes will die with enough use... if you have several pairs then each individual pair will get worn less, so they'll last longer

 my adidas patents are my first "proper" shoes, and the reason that i went and bought the celtics ones (.. aside from them being super sexy) is that i'm worried that eventually my patents will get old and yucky (but i DO clean them every day that i wear them, with a toothbrush and soap). By having a 2nd pair of shoes, they will last twice as long. I only get to wear sneakers about 4 times a week, so each shoe will get 2 days use per week max. In wet weather, some yucky shoes come out of the closet instead

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sh0eBoX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice, i used to be in the shoe game as well... mainly into SB Dunks... but i also have a lot of other shoes that i wear... here is a picture of my dunks that i still have:_

 

hot damn. got any individual pictures (say.. in focus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) theres some really nice looking shoes there. I'm an adidas guy for the most part (which largely means i cannot wear nikes ) but those are nice


----------



## Cousin Patty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hugz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_which adidas? they're all adidas (i uh.. have a thing for adidas, incase no one noticed)

 post pics of your shoes if you like them_

 

the "clown" shoes


----------



## blinx

3x0??!! you hate the pumas?!?!

 i absolutely adore my speedcats. Most durable tennis shoe i've ever owned


----------



## raymondlin

Check out my Nike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, this is prob not to everyone's taste but i like it, green leather in and out with laser edged designs.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I like these a lot. 

http://www.sportiela.com/store/produ...cat=276&page=3

 I dont collect shoes. But I do like finding that perfect pair that I can wear every day until they rip and fall off.


----------



## 3X0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3x0??!! you hate the pumas?!?!

 i absolutely adore my speedcats. Most durable tennis shoe i've ever owned_

 

My biggest qualm with the SpeedCats is that they're significantly less breathable than any of my other shoes. My feet get drenched in them.

 I used to have a pair of Adidas Barricades for tennis a while ago, but I outgrew them.


----------



## Oistrakh

what does everyone here think of Adidas Superstars?


----------



## Illah

What does everyone here think about *not posting pictures that are 1600px wide or some other dumb dimension that makes the thread barely readable*






 Huge pet peeve of mine.

 --Illah


----------



## Kirosia

I don't really give a crud about clothes, but I did buys these sneakers to skate. Cost me $31 shipped and they look decent. My only issue is the INCREDIBLY thick tongue.


----------



## arnoldsoccer4

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *3X0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Also have a pair of Brooks Beasts for running and a pair of Puma Speed Cats. I love the Brooks. I hate the Pumas; I'm never wearing them again.




_

 

You can send them to me if you hate em that much


----------



## manhattanproj

i have mostly bball shoes. jordan 3,11. crazy 8. iverson. lebrons. 

 i also like the air force 1. but the special edition ones are way too expensive. $200 a pair. yikes. 

 i like the p-rod as well, but am never a big fan of those huge tongues. maybe i'll give it a try. anyone has the p-rod?


----------



## manhattanproj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out my Nike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, this is prob not to everyone's taste but i like it, green leather in and out with laser edged designs.




_

 

is that a pair of dunks? i like it. but nike charges way too much for anything with laser. did you get that in uk? must be expensive.


----------



## Sh0eBoX

i got 2 new pairs of shoes today and yesterday... i'll post them up here when i get some pics.

 teaser: 1 is a nike dunk CL and the other is a Zoom Air FC SB


----------



## Kilane

I've made a point to own at least one pair of Addidas Sambas at pretty much every stage of my life. If I had my druthers I probably wouldn't ever wear any shoes at all, (barefoot-fi?) unfortunately climate and social convention keep them on my feet.


----------



## Poboy

oooh my prized possesion


----------



## Sh0eBoX

Well, i finally stopped feeling lazy (sort of) and pulled out my camera to take a few pics of my new shoes. I was still a little lazy though and only took pictures of my Dunks. Anywho, here they are. Click on any of them to view the rest of the album:


----------



## Mrvile

I'm a big fan of the standard Adidas shoe. You know, the white with the black stripes.






 They are cheap, seem to last forever, and get more and more comfy the older they get.


----------



## ducatisteve

Speaking of Pumas...the black ones!!

 I need to get a camera....


----------



## The Actual

I am close to the end of my first pair of New Balance 992. 
 They are awesome shoes, and I am thinking that I might have to get another pair.

 Usually shoes aren't too much of a fashion statement for me because of my non-existent arch. I have seen a couple of podiatrists who have told me to be very careful with the shoes I wear, otherwise I will be facing serious knee problems in my thirties and forties.









http://www.dragonballyee.com/blogpic...balance992.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oistrakh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what does everyone here think of Adidas Superstars?_

 

Adidas shoes are terribly uncomfortable for me, they're not wide enough and the arch is too far forward, I guess I have big toes. Other than that they're great, I think the shells look kinda lame but I have some Spezials I modded to work with me and they are great.







 I got a new pair of Vans Prison Issues a few weeks ago, they're pretty awesome, even faster to put on than slipons are


----------



## TheChemist

those adidas are effing sick d-ej


----------



## feh1325

some stuff my friend does









 if you want to see more
http://photo.xanga.com/geoftwear35/6...824/photo.html


----------



## xnothingpoetic

.


----------



## mambo5




----------



## mow_the_hawk

I have these:




 and these:


----------



## melomaniac

Puma Mostro black suede - most comfy sneaker ever


----------



## crimsonVoid

I'm wearing plain white Reebok Hi-Top(80's THRASH ALL THE WAY!!!11), Red-White 80's Pony Hi-Top, and druing winter..tactical army shoes.


----------



## Baba booey

Gil Zeros, 14's bought on ebay I'd say around April-May, $40 new in box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 T-Mac 3's, 14's bought on ebay for about $30 around the summer, barely used because I'm too lazy to put on high tops when getting ready for school in the morning. But now that winter is here, they're going to start getting more use.
 and my old pair:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 KG Bounce, 14's bought xmas 07 for around 40 new on ebay. They don't see too much use anymore

 I also have some Reebok NBA logo sneakers which are pretty much for mowing now.


----------



## montana5991

I have the best boots ever


----------



## fallen angel

Just got these. Mine are grey suede, black puma on the front toe area, white stripping. These have to be the most comfortable shoes I've ever had on. They feel a lot like slippers. Surprising as usually Puma's are a little narrow on me.


----------



## LingLing1337

My babies- I clean them almost religiously and only where them if I'm sure I'm bound for a clean, pristine destination.


----------



## Rednamalas1

and


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## Ishcabible

I've never paid more than $60 for a pair of shoes. I wait to get lucky.

 Running. They feel so nice to run on. $40 at a Nike outlet.





 Winter, everyday shoes. Got these for $26 in a North Face Store during Black Friday





 And an adidas shoe that I can't remember the name of. It's one of those bounce shoes in neon red. It gets a lot of attention, as you'd think.


----------



## Golden Ears

DCSHOES The plug was my favorite- best design of all time.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Gotta love the custom Koi scale sole.


----------



## raymondlin

My new Etnies


----------



## Calexico

I like shoes, although I don't go out of my way to collect them. My favorite shoes so far are these gray and yellow Adidas climacool shoes. They were incredibly light, but I don't remember their name. If I did, I would buy them again.

 The grey color was officially called obsidian I believe. I need to find them somehow.


----------



## Headphile808

These are my current faves I'm using:
 Globe Fusion
 Circa 205
 DVS Enduro Heir
 Timberland Fastpack Actuate
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## obobskivich

I've got a pair of Ahnu's that I've more or less worn to shreds, really should look at replacing them eventually, great waterproofing and comfort

 aside from that, I've got my standard Merrell Chamleon low-tops (3rd or 4th pair in the last 6-7 years)

 and some NB 991's for the gym (that also should probably be replaced, but I don't wear them daily, so I'm not overly concerned)


----------



## samschu

I have three pairs of these in various dark colors: (I love these shoes)




 Ultimate 81 by Onitsuka Tiger by ASICS

 and for running:




 GEL-Kayano 14 by ASICS


----------



## Ishcabible

I forgot to mention my basketball shoes. They're Air Jordan 9.5s. Got them for $26 at a Nike Outlet!


----------



## compuryan

i have a thing for the Skechers Klone. I dunno what it is, they're very comfortable, and can really take a beating. I also run in them (bad idea?), for several miles at a time. I'm on my second pair now.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Recently aquired New Balance 450 in beige with Purple lining. Northwestern themed tennis shoes. 

 Anyone else like Beige shoes? Half of my Tennis shoes are beige (3).


----------



## jonathanjong

Hey those Sketchers Klones are nice!


----------



## Rednamalas1

Gangsta.


----------



## jonathanjong

^ Awesome. I bought a pink pair of Vans slip-ons recently. Girlfriend might forbid me from wearing them though.


----------



## dire

Those Hello Kitty sneaks are amazing. What.






 I want these... but I'd rather get audio gear for the price.


----------



## Quaddy

went back to my skating days and bought my old vics back (not the same ones!!)


----------



## SOUNDinterpreter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mambo5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr204/mambo5_indo/IMG_8457.jpg
[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


nice reeboks man, those are sick.

 and i agree with montana, those are the best boots ever.

 i have some friends that are into collecting shoes, im just far too poor to get into any kind of hobby that involves a collection...at least until i pay my debt off : /_


----------



## LostOne.TR

Really liked the shinoda DCs. 

 I'm most likely gonna try to get some ultimate 81's, if I can find a colorway I like + a store that doesn't have them overpriced. Maybe some converse too, been curious about trying them for the first time but then it'd be 2 slim shoes, and none of a bulkier one.


----------



## Grey Massacre

I am not really into sneaker-fi but I own a few pairs of shoes and I am really picky person, so here is my two favorites!

 Charles


----------



## Ishcabible

What's with the multitude of skate shoes? Do you really skateboard? Do you?


----------



## Grey Massacre

Mountain bike (pedals have studs and a platform sole shoes are prefered for maximum grip on the surface! No need to say those studs eat shoes alive!) and for sure skate shoes are really comfy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ishcabible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's with the multitude of skate shoes? Do you really skateboard? Do you?_


----------



## LostOne.TR

Thought it was NBHD logo for a sec.

 Quick question for you all, don't know if you guys into this problem though. For white shoes, shoes with white on them near the ankle, how to you keep it clean from like denim stains?


----------



## Ctrl_Alt

Asics for running outside, Saucony for running on treadmill, PF Flyers and London Fly for office.


----------



## J6X900

Adidas Country O Vintage (70s)


----------



## mark_h

Want


----------



## Shimmer

I have some pretty sweet red and black Salomon cross training shoes for every day use. Completely water proof, great grip, and not too bad looking either. Works well when you walk the dog for about 2 hours every day in a place with lots of rain.


----------



## Daeregaol

WANT:
 Raf Sneakers




 Umbro




 Umbro.. again




 YSL Rive Gauche Nomads




 Visvim*Sophnet sneakers




 Visvim Logan Deck Lo




 oh and Air Force 1's which you probs all know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for all the pics, took up half the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Also, these aren't my pics so if you own them just PM to take them off..


----------



## Nocturnal310

i got these recently...been wearing it everywhere i go..great for outdoors and for city.

 Adidas Anzo Apreze:















 Anyone like such kind of shoes? ..these are my first laceless suede style shoes.


----------



## xkRoWx

I used to be a sneaker person, until I was forced to wear Oxfords for a college program (Police Foundations) as a part of the uniform.

 Bought a pair of Dakota Tarantula Anti-Slip Oxford Shoes (laced) for $60 Canadian. Broke them in after 4 days of extensive wear and they are by far the best pair of shoes I've ever bought (they match everything! *well, not shorts.. :S, then again, I don't wear shorts*). They are comfy, but a bitch to shine (they're vinyl-like, not leather).

 Maybe next year I'll get a pair of real Oxfords that polices actually wear.

 I'll post up some pictures later.


----------



## Nocturnal310

Bought today:









 Adidas Boost


----------



## Djren12

These are my stinkies


----------



## nickosha

I might post my shoes later, but it's pretty awesome to realize that I'm finally old enough that I can buy shoes and not grow out of them in a year. Honestly, I'm kind of excited to start a small shoe collection and I'm not even into fashion.


----------



## t1n5l3y

Randomly checked if there was a Sneaker-Fi thread somewhere and there was 






 So here's my new footwear, as of today:

 K-Swiss NEWPORT T BLACK/MULTIBLUE:





 [size=xx-small]Picture isn't mine, to dark here so just grabbed one of the net
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]


----------



## TheRobbStory

Meine Schuhe. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## iPoodz

What are the above sneakers? They look so comfortable and familiar, but I can't remember who makes them or what they're called!


----------



## Xan7hos

Onitsuka Tiger's...they were Asics before Asics became Asics

 Those are actually my newest shoes, rockin these atm


----------



## Gain




----------



## bcpk

Here are my main pair of shoes, Globe Encores.





 I also have Onistuka Tiger Mexico 66s, which I find pretty thin and uncomfortable, and PF Flyers Number 5s, which I feel basically the same about. They look good though.

 Oh and I have some bling badminton shoes.






 Yonex SHB-100 LTDs


----------



## iPoodz

Thanks, Xan7thos. It was bugging me for a while!


----------



## derek800

Puma's have been a favorite of mine for a while now. I like a lot of their designs and they seem to last a long time, very comfortable too.


----------



## Pincher

The best thing about this site, is that it validates my obsession for what seems to be basic material things. Head-fi community FTW!


----------



## bbryann

YSL Rive Gauche Nomads





 those are pretty sick dude.


----------



## Necrolic

My current every day shoes, I also have Jordan 3 Fusions which I don't wear much any more.






 I'm 17 by the way.


----------



## Pepsi

it's a hobby for some people i guess. not for me though.


----------



## kobeclix

it's a hobby for some people i guess. not for me though.[/QUOTE]

 That could have been a lot of headphones.


----------



## Raez

Never been much of a sneaker guy. Most of my shoes come from Cole Haan.


----------



## LordofDoom

Just got a pair of Bruno Magli Donny's. Damn if they aren't the nicest shoes I've ever worn.

 Here's some pictures right after I strung them up (size 11 US)-


----------



## feh1325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh and I have some bling badminton shoes.






 Yonex SHB-100 LTDs_

 

i got the gold ones!


----------



## 9pintube

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got a pair of Bruno Magli Donny's. Damn if they aren't the nicest shoes I've ever worn.

 Here's some pictures right after I strung them up (size 11 US)-












_

 

Those are just "TO COOL" Where in Dayton, Ohio am I going to pick-up a pr of these????? any catolog info for ordering........Watch out for any Dog S_ _t!


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *9pintube* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are just "TO COOL" Where in Dayton, Ohio am I going to pick-up a pr of these????? any catolog info for ordering........Watch out for any Dog S_ _t!_

 

Found 'em on Zappos on sale (and they also come in navy) ^_^

BRUNO MAGLI Donny at Zappos.com


----------



## lost in va

Current dailys:

 Diors





 (not my pictures but they're the exact shoes)

 Vans





 Opening Ceremony





 There's also a black pair and white pair of chucks in the mix.


----------



## 9pintube

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Found 'em on Zappos on sale (and they also come in navy) ^_^

BRUNO MAGLI Donny at Zappos.com_

 

Thanks for the order Info........I like those brown jobbies on the right of the page......Hell, they're all cool, and you did say, comfortable!!!Right.thanks again...


----------



## kshelton

Just got these today.






 PF Flyers Number 5


----------



## AVALover5498

I've been wearing Macbeth's for the past 4 years or so. Nothing else.

 Just picked another pair of these up.

 Black/Purple Eliot's.






 I'm obsessed with the purple right now.

 -Chris-


----------



## Audio-Omega

Could you guys recommend running/walking shoes that are not slippery on wet tiles ? Nike Air Max is a bit slippery. May be hiking shoes are better on wet tiles.


----------



## mattcalf

2 pairs that are on their way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 To ball in:






 Casual:


----------



## trevorlane

I love my Space Jams


----------



## mattcalf

Both shoes that I ordered are beautiful in person and very comfy.


----------



## melomaniac

just got caught in torrential rain in santa barbara, which soaked my suede puma's... argh!


----------



## cyberspyder

Copped these last week...with any luck should have them this week.....GREAT SUNNY WEEK TOO I CANT WAIT OMG.


----------



## DarkSpoon

my favorites






 then i have some cheap Quotes that are leather and niceish looking shoes for work. they were only $20 on clearance and i couldn't wear my Chacos so i bought them. they suck though.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarkSpoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my favorites







 then i have some cheap Quotes that are leather and niceish looking shoes for work. they were only $20 on clearance and i couldn't wear my Chacos so i bought them. they suck though._

 

I've got those in brown, they're quite comfortable ^_^


----------



## DarkSpoon

mine are brown on brown. i haven't worn a more comfortable "shoe".


----------



## ihrm

These are the 2 that I wear the most. They are terribly dirty right now as the snow has just melted and its pretty muddy. Wouldnt be fair to take pics considering how good all your sneakers look. 

 Reebok x Commonwealth in Blue






 Nike Air Force II Game Select (They look way better in real life)






 Going to Florida now in about a month and can't wait to see what I'll find down there.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got a pair of Bruno Magli Donny's. Damn if they aren't the nicest shoes I've ever worn._

 

Very nice shoes indeed. I had this pair a couple months ago.
 Don't know why the Navy at Zappos is that expensive. You can get the same pair at Amazon for only $118.


----------



## Mr Do




----------



## jj94

I wear a pair of AirMax Wrights right now. They're about 4 months old? Dirtier and more scratched up than I'd like. I wish I had a new pair, but I think I'm getting different Airs soon.
http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0...AAAAAI0tVw.jpg


----------



## JadeEast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr Do* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Oh man that's a flashback to the 80s I remember having to get those when they came out and wearing them to death. Are they a re-issue?


----------



## Mr Do

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JadeEast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man that's a flashback to the 80s I remember having to get those when they came out and wearing them to death. Are they a re-issue?_

 

I'm not sure if they're-issue or were still in production when I bought them in early 2000.


----------



## John2e

Wow! I just recieved a pair of Nike Id's for my nephew. You can customize 19 variables from laces to the color of the air bag. He loves them! Took about 6 weeks but worth the wait


----------



## mattcalf

Going to get a pair of Lebron VII soon.


----------



## Aevum

btw, anyone have vibram fivefingers ?


----------



## earthpeople

Here's a picture of my shoes. 
Imageshack - p1000631w.jpg

 Not in the picture are my pair of Adidas 35th Anniversary #33
http://www.hiadidas.com/images/Adida...perstar-16.jpg <- not my picture


 I'm a big fan of suede and suede-like materials on shoes, hehe


----------



## Kayzo

Creative Recreation Cesario White/Black Vapour .
   
  sup


----------



## GreatDane

bought 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Somnambulist

The last things I bought.

   
   
  These are so so comfy and I'm jonseing for more in other colours. Onitsuka (Tiger Ultimate 81's) ftw!
   
  I think the secret is that they have a thin sole, which is a big plus because the shoe and trainer industry is wrecking your feet, ultimately. Toes were never meant to be squished together, arches supported, heels cushioned. Your feet evolved to work fine without assistance, and it's good to see in recent years more people in the fitness industry expressing the importance of doing most exercise in flat, thin soled shoes. Running trainers are probably the worst offender and I desperately want some Vibram FiveFingers (Bikila for running, Classic for general summer-wear) but they're a bitch to get in the UK and you NEED to try them on to get the right fit.* So any footwear I spend a lot of time in I make sure isn't overly elaborate, basically. [/rant]
   
  *90% of trainers encourage heel-striking and poor biomechanics; run barefoot on grass and feel how much more natural and less clompy it is.


----------



## savenger

Rossi Mulgas. Same design they've been making in South Australia for about 50 years, pretty good example of if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Takes a while to break em in but once you do they'll last 10+ years and they're the most comfortable thing you'll ever wear.


----------



## revolink24

Not fancy, but pretty they match my style and are comfortable.


----------



## phaboman

Love Asics and their Onitsuka line. If Asics made dress shoes, there's no other brand I would ever buy.

  
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> These are so so comfy and I'm jonseing for more in other colours. Onitsuka (Tiger Ultimate 81's) ftw!


----------



## headbob

Quote: 





phaboman said:


> Love Asics and their Onitsuka line. If Asics made dress shoes, there's no other brand I would ever buy.


 

 Agreed.  I love asics, there's no other shoe brand I can stand wearing.


----------



## headbob

Double post


----------



## Gannagorf

Adidas samba 80 w/ gum rubber sole


----------



## adoit90

Addidas Samba Millenium:
   

   
  and some Vibram FiveFingers Bikila are what I just bought this month:
   

   
  Already own a pair of Diesel high-tops:
   
  [I can't find a good picture anywhere of these; I'll update when I do or if I bother to take my own]
   
  and a pair of Asics Tigers:
   

   
  I really want a nice pair of Allen Edmonds black oxfords like these here (they'll last forever if cared for properly due to the construction quality):


----------



## ANinjaBurrito

No mention of Toms? 
   

   
  Only the most unique and comfortable shoes on the planet. Also, for every pair you buy, a pair goes to a child in need in faraway 3rd world countries.


----------



## Endless

Jordan Spizikes, Nike SB Beijing, and Nike SB Angels and Demons. My three pairs of shoes.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





aninjaburrito said:


> No mention of Toms?
> 
> 
> 
> Only the most unique and comfortable shoes on the planet. Also, for every pair you buy, a pair goes to a child in need in faraway 3rd world countries.


 

 my sister has a pair and they seem kinda cheeply made and i personally find them pretty ugly. it's nice of them to send a pair to someone who needs them though.


----------



## headbob

Quote:Originally Posted by *adoit90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
   
   
  and some Vibram FiveFingers Bikila are what I just bought this month:
   

   

   
   
   
  I saw some kid wearing those one time.  I asked him to wiggle his toes, but he wouldn't


----------



## Somnambulist

Ah sweet. I want some Bikilas for exercise and a pair of the new smartwool Classics that are out this fall for casual-wear in the summer instead of flip-flops.


----------



## alternatesurfer

Quote: 





> [size=medium]I really want a nice pair of Allen Edmonds black oxfords like these here (they'll last forever if cared for properly due to the construction quality):
> 
> 
> ​[/size]


 
   
   
   
  These actually are not oxfords.  Classic oxfords have a stitch over the toe (And IMO look a lot better than just a plain toe.)


----------



## Jonoshop

I apologise for the rather crap photo, I only had my phone on-hand.
  The nikes I wear to work, and the adidas shoes I wear for everything else.
  The chuck taylors I wear on the odd occasion.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Ah sweet. I want some Bikilas for exercise and a pair of the new smartwool Classics that are out this fall for casual-wear in the summer instead of flip-flops.


 

 This has now changed, I want the recently announced Komodo Sport's for exercise!


----------



## JadeEast

I think Oxford refer to a shoe with closed lacing.
   
  Quote: 





> O  These actually are not oxfords.  Classic oxfords have a stitch over the toe (And IMO look a lot better than just a plain toe.)


----------



## hmai18

^^ Correct. True Oxfords can come in plain or capped toe, but the distinguishing feature is the closed lacing:


----------



## MikeB123

Mostly wearing Supras, most recent buy was the Supra Cubans though.
   
  I need some new work shoes though.


----------



## KyungMin

I own about 43 pairs of shoes
  about 25 pairs of jordans
  2 pairs of creative recs
  5 pairs of chucks
  the rest are just mixed
  nikes, new balance, reebok
  and whatever i only wear like
  5 of them tho


----------



## FragViper

They fit my dress pretty well. I've never been much of a sneaker person.


----------



## headbob

Picked up a pair of Onitsuka Tiger Mexico 66s today.


----------



## Calexico

I also have Onitsuka Tigers, but they're the Ultimate 81.

  They're white in real life, but I was expecting a more gray-ish tone like that of the picture.  I'm happy with the color anyways though.
   
  I just picked up the Nike Zoom Forever XC 2 for cross country but I sent it back to get a size exchange, so hopefully I'll be seeing them again soon.  

  The ones in blue are on sale now for just $60 + 15% off whereas I paid $75 + 15%, but I'm too lazy to go through the trouble, and the orange ones look sexy.
   
  Also I bought a slightly used Nike Zoom Victory for track.  They're a full size too big though and I don't even know if he's sent them out yet...  Seemed like a legit guy but I haven't seen him around in a bit.  Hopefully it wasn't a scam =\  Paid $45 for them.  If I do receive them, I'll probably either trade them or sell them since I can't wear them.  I didn't realize they were too big at the time (I wear 10.5 Asics and they fit fine, but when I tried on a 10.5 Nike they were way long)


----------



## moriez

Me favs


----------



## DarkWinter

These are mine! I love docs and this is my 3rd pair over 8 years, upgraded to steel toes too!


----------



## Uncle Erik

I love Docs, too. I've got a pair of brown Oxfords that I've been wearing for around ten years. They just don't wear out.


----------



## wazzupi

I want these shoes like a baby wants milk >_< GOD I hate you for showing me these amazing shoes Now I will cry. *unless you point me to the direction of where i can find these size 12-13* lolol
  Quote: 





zephyrsapphire said:


> Gotta love the custom Koi scale sole.


----------



## duotone

http://gravisskateboarding.com/#/products/shoes/skate/dylan/
   
  Really want a pair of these Gravis skate shoes for work, in the black leather, NOT the gray one.


----------



## bdr529

cole haan oxford sneaker shoe hybrid thing with nike air in the heel. i would say they are the most comfortable pair of sneakers i ever owned, ill probably buy my next pair from them again.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

310 Motoring 0804




  Adidas Superstar




  Air Walk Bank




  And 1 white(can't remember the model)




  Dr. Martens AW004




  Lugz FMF(Funk Master Flex)




  Lugz high-cut shoes




  Lugz MTHTPL109




  Marc Ecko Unltd (don't know the model)




  Marc Ecko Donovan




  Nike Air Jordan 




  Skechers SN4400




  Skechers Urban Track Forward




  Steve Madden Rascals(brown)




  Steve Madden Rascals(white)




  Steve Madden Roloo(white)




  Traffic 50399-9




  My K-Swisses


----------



## Philimon

Kobe v5


----------



## Somnambulist

I love my blue, white and red Onitsuka Tiger Ultimate 81s so much I got another pair in the Office sale. £30 ftw. Also gaudy colours ftw!


----------



## Somnambulist

And here they are!


----------



## the wizard of oz

Timberland Classic 6" Premium / Chukka
 Clarks Wallabees / Rombas / Varsa Boston


----------



## dirkpitt45

I <3 pumas.


----------



## pomme de terre

I've also been wearing a pair of Tigers lately


----------



## cowjuan

glad to see people wearing onitsukas. i have four pairs of the mexico 66. great sneakers.


----------



## EYEdROP

: 
   
  Military Issue Bata Jungle Boot, circa 1983! I wear them to work every day. Not exactly sneakers, but I thought id share.  
   
  They may not be pretty or very comfortable. But they are extremely durable and functional.


----------



## duotone

On the hunt for a pair of these tomorrow, not sure what colour to get them in though, red/black/blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT: Got them in this red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First impressions are they are really comfortable & look good.  The backs feel really low at the heel, but that was after taking off a pair of Airwalk Mids and putting these straight on afterwards.  They cost me £55 over here in the UK.


----------



## Calexico

I got these for $36.77 from Amazon.  I'm very happy with the price, hopefully I fit in them.  Never worn the brand before.


----------



## burnliff

Quote: 





ihrm said:


> These are the 2 that I wear the most. They are terribly dirty right now as the snow has just melted and its pretty muddy. Wouldnt be fair to take pics considering how good all your sneakers look.
> 
> Reebok x Commonwealth in Blue
> 
> ...


 


  My favorite Reebok and Nike models, you're amazing.


----------



## revolink24

Not really in keeping with the styles most present in this thread, but these are my latest acquisition, hopefully they'll arrive soon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
http://www.zappos.com/original-penguin-fly-brown-burnt-ochre
   
  Edit: Wow! I'm not the only one with penguins! Mine were a bit more expensive than Calexico's though.


----------



## cyberspyder

Nice P-Rods, I was going to get the red IV's, but I opted for the addidas busenitz pros as I like how the toe box looks weird. I also got a pair of 2.5 Black/Gold's.
  
  Quote: 





duotone said:


> On the hunt for a pair of these tomorrow, not sure what colour to get them in though, red/black/blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duotone

These ones *cyberspyder*? http://www.routeone.co.uk/Store/product-is-51169
   
  The toes look kind of racing driver style.


----------



## cyberspyder

Yep, those are the ones, as for racing shoe style, yeah I can see where you got that assumption, does look like stuff from alpinestars etc.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have been wearing Nike Shox.  They are comfortable and the heels are softer.


----------



## s2odin

Don't mind the dirty DVS Transom in Black.  Those are my backup work shoes.
   
  And this is only half my collection. Other half is at home.


----------



## Calexico

Ha, nice!  Mine should come tomorrow or the day after.  I'm excited.
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Not really in keeping with the styles most present in this thread, but these are my latest acquisition, hopefully they'll arrive soon.
> 
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/original-penguin-fly-brown-burnt-ochre
> ...


----------



## ForgottenxxRebel

Quote: 





s2odin said:


> Don't mind the dirty DVS Transom in Black.  Those are my backup work shoes.
> 
> And this is only half my collection. Other half is at home.


 


  awesome DVS collection.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   i don't mind the dirty ones, they're just broken in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i have a pair like that i can't bring myself to get rid of.


----------



## s2odin

Quote: 





forgottenxxrebel said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Haha yea I love them, especially in the snow up here.  They have the winter coating whatever thing on the bottom.
   
  And I think my girl is gonna get me these for christmas:


----------



## ls20

missing a couple of pairs that are sitting on the shoe rack
  these were what i took out to clean and polish


----------



## Kirosia

Got some maroon Chucks on sale ($36 shipped from Zappo's), modeled by Jessie the Kangaroo. I bought them mainly because I'm a Doctor Who fan, though I dislike anything but low tops.


----------



## revolink24

I can definitely say that now that I've got my Penguins, I'm getting more comments and questions on them per day than I ever thought possible. Both a blessing and a curse I suppose.


----------



## mralexosborn

I got bright red Sperry's. I think it's the Bahama shoe, but I can't find the same color online. It is very red. 
  Although they match with nearly nothing, I have gotten numerous comments on them.


----------



## s2odin

Looks like these will be my next pair of DVS'


----------



## duotone

Depends on who is asking the questions I guess? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I can definitely say that now that I've got my Penguins, I'm getting more comments and questions on them per day than I ever thought possible. Both a blessing and a curse I suppose.


----------



## Borat

Got a few new sneakers recently with the holiday sales and wanted to take a picture before I start wearing them...
   

   
  Front: Puma Suede in Ribbon Red, Adidas Gazelle 2 in all Black with Gold Lettering
  Middle: Puma Suede Dallas in Mazarine Blue/Silver, Converse Chuck Taylor All-Star Low in Red
  Back: Adidas Lakanossage Athletic Sandal, Converse Chuck Taylor All-Star Hi in Black
   
  The sandals are sort of out of place, but I just put them in since they are also new and to balance out the picture.
   
  Close-up:
   

   



   
  Previously I've always worn basic black/white and gray sneakers that sort of blend in with clothes, but I'm really liking these colors that "pop" like bright red (Puma Suede, Chucks) and blue (Puma Suede Dallas) now. The reds go well with blue jeans and the bright blue color for gray and black pants. I'm a big fan of these vintage models by Puma, Converse, and Adidas and I particularly like the suede sneakers (Adidas Gazelle, Puma Suede). 
   
  For my next purchase I'm looking at this pair of Adidas Gazelle in Satellite Blue/White:


----------



## buffalowings

OMG OMG OMG OMG shoes!!!


----------



## zlobby

Picked up these kenneth cole boots on sale.  $150 from $215


----------



## R04R

Got some Clarks Desert Boots Flint Suede.  Crepe soles!


----------



## soul05

ive got a pair of shoes that i've never worn, only put them on my feet once. and i will probably never take a step with them....nike sb dunk low: michael lau edition, with wooden box. 16 pairs in the world.  they are just nice to look at


----------



## cunning

^shoes are meant to be worn.. haha


----------



## elementunkn




----------



## pomme de terre

Quote: 





pomme de terre said:


> I've also been wearing a pair of Tigers lately


 
   
  Ended up picking up another pair...


----------



## au5t3n5

VIBRAMS


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I LOVE mine.
  
  Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> VIBRAMS


----------



## celcius

Adidas Microbounce and Nike Air Baseline Lows


----------



## Borat

Picked up another pair of Puma Suedes from The Puma Store in Santa Monica. This time in Red Mahogany with White Stripe:
   


   
  Not a huge fan of the fat laces, but these are from the "Suede Archive" series so they are supposed to look old school 80's when B-boys used to wear those laces.    
   
  Still I think these are my new favorite sneaker out of my small collection.  
   
  Did you guys know that Puma was formed out of a rift between two German brothers who started Adidas? I learned this on Cash Cab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Apparently, they were both in the Nazi Party as well. That part is kind of lame.


----------



## Tordenskjold

German Army Mountain Boots, made by Meindl. Comfortable, durable (mine go in their fourth year now). Only drawback: they are quite heavy. Daily use will get you used to that in a few weeks though. I sometimes forget them at my feet when I get home, and these are the only shoes I own.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Do these run on the narrow side? I really like the looks but they look narrow and I have a bit of a wide foot. I really like the looks of the Ultimate 81's too. I guess I could order from someplace like Zappos and if they aren't wide enough I could return them easily.
  
  Quote: 





pomme de terre said:


> Ended up picking up another pair...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Can you guys recommend a pair of sneakers that is insanely comfortable. Looks don't matter much to me as long as they aren't incredibly over the top.


----------



## mralexosborn

Sperry's.


----------



## sml1226

Mine are shot to hell by now but I love these things:
Nike Torch 4





As a matter of fact, I think I'm gonna order some of these... I don't like change


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Sperry's.


 

 Any specific type I should look at?


----------



## mralexosborn

My personal favorite.
   
  They are quite versatile, more so than they seem. Not only that, socks are not necessary so your feet feel free. Combine this with the fact that the insole is leather and you have some comfortable shoes.
  They tend to run a tad narrow IMO. I have terribly flat (thus wide) feet so I have to get a half size to a size larger than what is comfortable lengthwise. But I love them.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> My personal favorite.
> 
> They are quite versatile, more so than they seem. Not only that, socks are not necessary so your feet feel free. Combine this with the fact that the insole is leather and you have some comfortable shoes.
> They tend to run a tad narrow IMO. I have terribly flat (thus wide) feet so I have to get a half size to a size larger than what is comfortable lengthwise. But I love them.


 

 Sweet. I'll have to find me some of those.


----------



## mralexosborn

Exactly. 
   
  This is great. I just made a shoe convert.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Exactly.
> 
> This is great. I just made a shoe convert.


 

 We'll have to see. $75 is a hell of a lot. I'll have to see if my parents will buy it for me. Plus, I think my feet run wide, and they might not fit.


----------



## mralexosborn

*Looks at your sig, looks at $75, repeats, furrows eyebrows*
   
  Looks like someone hasn't been saving their Christmas money.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> *Looks at your sig, looks at $75, repeats, furrows eyebrows*
> 
> Looks like someone hasn't been saving their Christmas money.


 

 I blew all my money on my crack amp and _your_ headphones. 75 dollars is like 1/3 of a nice DAC. Audio is the only thing I spend money on (seriously, I haven't spent money on anything else since my monitor broke. Come to think of it, I don't think I've spent money on _ANYTHING_ since my monitor broke). Why would that surprise you? This is an audio forum after all.
   
  Besides that, I have no style whatsoever. Black shoes, dark blue jeans, some band t-shirt, and a brown hoodie is my apparel for 300 days of the year. The other ~65 days are during the summer, and I don't even wear anything then.


----------



## mralexosborn

You go naked during the summer? That's style.


----------



## revolink24

mralexosborn said:


> You go naked during the summer? That's style.




Remind me not to invite him to any summer meets.


----------



## Borat

Living Social has a groupon today that may interest some of you. $25 for $50 to spend at ShoeBacca.com.
   
  http://livingsocial.com/deals/24224-25-for-50-of-shoes 
   
  I recently joined that site to get the Amazon deal last week so I still have my $5 in Deal Bucks to use for my coupon. $20 for $50 worth of shoes ain't too bad.


----------



## pomme de terre

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Do these run on the narrow side? I really like the looks but they look narrow and I have a bit of a wide foot. I really like the looks of the Ultimate 81's too. I guess I could order from someplace like Zappos and if they aren't wide enough I could return them easily.


 

 I guess they could be considered a bit on the narrow side. I would say to try them out in person before buying.
   
  Picked up a different colour of the 66 today. They are so much more comfortable than the Coolidge's.


----------



## adion

Quote: 





pomme de terre said:


> I guess they could be considered a bit on the narrow side. I would say to try them out in person before buying.
> 
> Picked up a different colour of the 66 today. They are so much more comfortable than the Coolidge's.


 
   
  Mexico 66 isn't particularly wide but the canvas is very flexible and loose-fitting -- very comfortable.
   
  I love those white/black/brown ones.  The grey ones on the previous page are nice too.  I thought my new beige/red striped looked good... but damn.  Where did you get those pairs?


----------



## vagarach

My summer shoes, Adidas Kundo:
   

  These shoes are best worn in a hermetically sealed environment, very hard to clean, and they scuff very easily


----------



## Tordenskjold

I tried but cannot hold back that question any longer: Why buy shoes that are this useless (and propably very expensive)? Do you work in said closed environment? Oh, and what do you do with them when you step in a dogturd?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Thanks. Not sure there is anyplace around me that sells these. I was thinking about ordering a pair though from someplace that has a liberal return policy. There is one place on the net that will even pay return shipping if you don't like the shoes. I know Zappo has a good return policy, not sure if they pay the return shipping though...I'll have to check. Very nice looking shoes though. I am thinking about those or a pair of K-Swiss Classics.
  Quote: 





pomme de terre said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adion

Sanuk Kerouacs.  Love these things.  $30 and with a name like Kerouac, how could I not buy them.


----------



## Borat

armandhammer said:


> Thanks. Not sure there is anyplace around me that sells these. I was thinking about ordering a pair though from someplace that has a liberal return policy. There is one place on the net that will even pay return shipping if you don't like the shoes. I know Zappo has a good return policy, not sure if they pay the return shipping though...I'll have to check. Very nice looking shoes though. I am thinking about those or a pair of K-Swiss Classics.


 

 Oh man, you should've taken advantage of that coupon I posted above. ShoeBacca has the same return policy as Zappos (free shipping both ways, 365 day returns). Also no tax and they have a price match guarantee. They sell several styles of both the Mexico 66 and Ultimate 81. 
   
http://www.shoebacca.com/onitsuka/mexico-66-hl202-0128.html
   
  I already used my coupon this morning. Adidas Gazelles for only $4 after I applied the coupon and a 110% price match with Zappos. So $24 all in with the coupon cost. I'll take a picture after I receive them, but they are the standard black/white. 
   

  OK. That is enough sneaker buying for me (unless another deal like this comes around again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *adion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sanuk Kerouacs.  Love these things.  $30 and with a name like Kerouac, how could I not buy them.


 

 Ooh, those look awesome.


----------



## duotone

Quote: 





zlobby said:


> Picked up these kenneth cole boots on sale.  $150 from $215


 

 Ordered a similar pair of these from a company called Aldo, made in Portugal with zips on both sides.  They cost £100 & hopefully I should have these delivered later on this week.


----------



## Red Haze

I've never been into "out there" shoes, but I like these UNKLE branded Nikes. Even if they do look like marshmallows..


----------



## Melvins

What


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





borat said:


> Living Social has a groupon today that may interest some of you. $25 for $50 to spend at ShoeBacca.com.
> 
> http://livingsocial.com/deals/24224-25-for-50-of-shoes
> 
> I recently joined that site to get the Amazon deal last week so I still have my $5 in Deal Bucks to use for my coupon. $20 for $50 worth of shoes ain't too bad.


 
   
  Coupon is back on again this time from Groupon. Expires in 6 hours:
   
http://www.groupon.com/deals/shoebacca-atlanta?utm_medium=afl&utm_campaign=1225267&utm_source=rvs


----------



## roadcykler

My wife got an invite for the Nike employee store via the company she works for so we went for a look around. While there I found out they also carry Cole Haan and a couple of other brands (maybe Nike owns them, idk) and I ended up getting a pair of these. Oh, did I mention employees pay much less than retail? Retail is $248, I paid $140. That's still more than I've ever paid for footwear but I couldn't pass them up. Everything in the store is much less than retail, as would be expected.


----------



## Speedv1

My current "ride"
   

  Lol not for long though! That being said for the last few years I've owned and loved your Adidas "white and black" street shoes. I love them, they last well, are comfy, and yeah!


----------



## klanse

My 3 years old custom kicks


----------



## Borat

The Chucks haven't been getting a lot of wear with new arrivals from Puma and Adidas, but I think I will start wearing them more now that I injected some new life with colored laces. The stock white laces are pretty boring:
   

   



   
  I'm really liking the way these gunmetal gray laces look on the black Chucks.


----------



## drewfus420

I rock 3 flavors of shoes:
  Doc Martins
  Vans old schools
  Adidas Shelltoes
   
  Drew


----------



## Borat

And here are the Adidas Gazelles I bought with the coupon from LivingSocial:


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Nice...I love the looks of those but they are too narrow for my fat feet.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> VIBRAMS


 

 I thought about trying a pair of these, but they are too bold for my tastes. Ended up getting a pair of Nike Free Run+, which is their bare foot tech line. Easily one of the BEST pairs of shoes I've owned.
   

  paired with some fat yellow laces


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Here is my meager shoe collection...I have about 20 pairs but these are the ones I actually wear with any frequency...
   

   
  And these are on my radar...


----------



## Borat

Newest arrival are these Puma Dallas suede sneakers in peridot/black:
   

   

   
  Thank you once again Groupon.


----------



## kwudude

Keds Champion Brogue


----------



## Mdraluck23

Nike Tennis shoes all the way:
   
  Over the past few years:
  Breathe Free II's, I had about five pairs over a couple of years. They don't make them anymore...

   
   
  Ballistec 1.3's

   
  Ballistec 3.3's

   
  And a few other pairs of Tennis shoes, Adidas Barricades, Babolat Propulse 2's. Tennis shoes are just so comfortable! The reason I've had so many pairs is because as a tennis player, playing 6 or 7 days a week, they wear out really quickly. My last pair of Breathe Free II's just wore out, I have a hole clean through the sole. Just like every pair of shoes I've had recently...


----------



## juman231

lol my recent running shoe purchase. I'm not sure why i decided to go with the neon yellow but.. surprisingly, I'm getting used to it.


----------



## christine

Quote: 





juman231 said:


> lol my recent running shoe purchase. I'm not sure why i decided to go with the neon yellow but.. surprisingly, I'm getting used to it.


 

 Nice. I love the Nike Lunar line of running shoes. My faves are the Lunaracer 1 and the Lunar Trainer (both now discontinued). They have the "tennis ball" (neon yellow) soles, too, which are good for keeping cars from smashing into me. Neon yellow is like the new white for Nike lol.


----------



## iCantSee

Nike Air Jordan 1 ‘Phat Low’ Black & White


----------



## Mdraluck23

New kicks.
   
  Regularly $115.
   
  Got two pairs at a Nike outlet for $20 EACH! (We need a way to capitalize numbers!)
   

   
  Air Zoom Vapor VI


----------



## zmd

Osiris Diablo, my summer shoes
   

   
  Globe TB, brand new. I really love this design, hope they hold up well.
   
  Why yes, I'm into skate shoes!


----------



## A<aA?

Right now the shoes I love and wearing are the Adidas david beckham ones in blue...ZX 800. awesome shoes. 
   
  other than i have timberland running shoes, gore tex that are amazing also.


----------



## cobley

Superstars have always and will always be my babys. IIRC I stil have

Blue with white stripes
White with camo stripes
Etched black with grey stripes
Black 'Casino' limited edition
Purple with white stripes (my newest pair)
Star Wars Vader vs Luke
Ian Brown 25th Anniversary Editions (1 of <5000)

And my favourite, a custom pair an old friend got me, white with black stripes with a dinosaur painted onto each shoe


----------



## Raguvian

My new minimalist running shoes. They are so light I can't tell I'm wearing them. They are awesome!
   
  Also got these:
   

   
   
  I like red.


----------



## duotone

Quote: 





drgroove said:


> I thought about trying a pair of these, but they are too bold for my tastes. Ended up getting a pair of Nike Free Run+, which is their bare foot tech line. Easily one of the BEST pairs of shoes I've owned.
> 
> 
> paired with some fat yellow laces


 
   
   
   
   
  I have been reading up on the Nike barefoot line.  Nice to see a recommendation.  Am I correct in saying that you can get them in different ratings?, so:
   
  0 = The closest model they do to running barefoot with the least amount of support, so it feels natural
  10 = The most supportive model & a good starting point for newcomers to barefoot running which help to get your feet used to barefoot running.
   
  I wouldnt be running in them, how comfortable are they for day to day events, going to the pub, cinema, work, eating out, driving in?
   
  ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
   
  Anyway, I treated myself to a pair of Doc Martens "For Life" boots, which come with a lifetime guarantee.  Really impressed with them. They felt great straight from the box & I have been wearing them Mon - Fri to work for the past 2 weeks and my feet feel great (unlike a previous cheaper model I bought from Doc Martens, but ended up swapping for these)  The leather is soft & flexible & the insoles are padded & feel good for walking in.  The air cushioned soles add a spring to my step when walking!
   
  http://www.drmartensforlife.com/for-life-products/1460-8-eye-boot/ - This is the model I bought. In "black" NOT "black smooth" as these are the hard leather ones, which I didnt want (they are the same price)  Not cheap but worth it imo.
   
  http://www.drmartensforlife.com/for-life-products/ - If anyone wants to read up on what they are all about.


----------



## festivus528

I love my Mexico 66's (Black, Grey and Gold) but the insoles are starting to come apart.  Is there any way to replace the insole without buying a new pair?  I love the way the leather has broken in and I don't want to spend full price on a new pair (between jobs right now).  I guess thats what I get for wearing them in the stockroom at work, though...  Any ideas?


----------



## christine

Quote: 





duotone said:


> I have been reading up on the Nike barefoot line.  Nice to see a recommendation.  Am I correct in saying that you can get them in different ratings?, so:
> 
> 0 = The closest model they do to running barefoot with the least amount of support, so it feels natural
> 10 = The most supportive model & a good starting point for newcomers to barefoot running which help to get your feet used to barefoot running.
> ...


 
   
  From my understanding, the Free Run+ is an updated 5.0 - now with a little more flexibility and lower heel profile and has the slot for the Nike+ sensor. The Free Run+ is like a combination of the 5.0 build with a 3.0 sole. So, yeah, the lower the number, the less "shoe" (i.e., support) there is. The 3.0 basically just protects you from the ground.
   
  They are comfortable, but the Frees usually run short and sometimes narrow in the toebox, so you might need to go up a half size. Unless you like getting black toenails.


----------



## unchain

Just picked up a pair of Saucony Vegan Jazz, they are ridiculously nice looking, comfortable as well as cruelty free! In reality, they're much, much, much darker than this and almost look black, which I was pretty stoked on! I also always, always, always have a pair of Vans slip-ons, usually black. I cannot remember the last time I didn't have a pair. They're ridiculously convenient and cheap as dirt, but still seem to last me a year or so of heavy wear and poor treatment before they no longer stay on my feet, haha.

   
  They sneakers that have been tearing at me for a while have been the Nike AKJO reissue. The original AJKO have been my dream kicks since I was a kid, and these new resissues are sick, they look almost perfect and won't cost me $1000! That said, they didn't make too many, and they're somewhere between $150 and $200, especially in my size. I also really, really want to nab a pair of Supras, but I'm afraid they don't make them in my size (US 15), haha. In store shoe shopping is terribly disappointing for me.


----------



## unchain

Quote: 





drgroove said:


> I thought about trying a pair of these, but they are too bold for my tastes. Ended up getting a pair of Nike Free Run+, which is their bare foot tech line. Easily one of the BEST pairs of shoes I've owned.
> 
> 
> paired with some fat yellow laces


 

 I really want to give these a try for running, they seem to be really highly recommended. How do you like them? Do you wear them with or without socks?


----------



## melomaniac

Puma sneakers are excellent. I've bought probably more than a dozen pair over the past years. No pix but I've been accused by colleagues of being secretly sponsored by Puma


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> Puma sneakers are excellent. I've bought probably more than a dozen pair over the past years. No pix but I've been accused by colleagues of being secretly sponsored by Puma


 


  I used to be a Nike person (had way too many Nike shoes at one point) but now they are slowly shifting to Pumas.
   
  I really wanted either a pair of LunaRacers or Free Run+'s but they are all $90+. The Yugorun that I bought was only $60 with shipping. I can't even feel them on my feet. I'm much faster with them than I was with my old Asics.
   
  I'm doing my first long-ish distance run with the Pumas on Friday. I hope my feet don't die from the lack of support.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I'm doing my first long-ish distance run with the Pumas on Friday. I hope my feet don't die from the lack of support.


 

 I feel the same way about them: extremely comfy, but no support.  I wear carbon fiber inserts though, so it makes it much more amenable of a shoe for me.
   
  On that note- it's probably been asked before, but how many other people wear inserts, and if so, are they store-bought or Podiatrist made?


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> I feel the same way about them: extremely comfy, but no support.  I wear carbon fiber inserts though, so it makes it much more amenable of a shoe for me.
> 
> On that note- it's probably been asked before, but how many other people wear inserts, and if so, are they store-bought or Podiatrist made?


 


  I had inserts on my last pair of shoes but they're pretty wide, and the Pumas definitely are not that wide so I stopped using them. I used store bought ones for my last pair of shoes.
   
  I've already done several 6 mile runs with my new Pumas, and have only gotten one blister. I think my feet should be fine for the 10 mile run on Friday, since I tape my feet up before any long runs. I'm just concerned about the lack of support hurting after a while.


----------



## christine

No inserts in my running or tempo shoes. I have a few friends who pronate pretty badly or don't have a neutral gait so they get fitted for their inserts. I do have inserts in my trailrunning shoes though. Stick them in the oven to mold the footbed. Montrail Enduro. It's really only for comfort on rocky terrain more than anything.
   
  I've been told the best thing to do is to have your complete gait cycle (not just your "wet footprint") looked at before buying shoes or inserts. Could save yourself from injury or spending money on unnecessary or incorrect gear.


----------



## Kirr

Adidas Summer Deck '10
  going to replace them with the same '11 black leather model:


----------



## TopspinTEC

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> And a few other pairs of Tennis shoes, Adidas Barricades, Babolat Propulse 2's. Tennis shoes are just so comfortable! The reason I've had so many pairs is because as a tennis player, playing 6 or 7 days a week, they wear out really quickly. My last pair of Breathe Free II's just wore out, I have a hole clean through the sole. Just like every pair of shoes I've had recently...


 

 They don't warranty their shoes?  I thought Nike's generally had 6 month warranties.  I haven't bought a tennis shoe in two years, but at the same time I've been through three pairs.


----------



## Mdraluck23

topspintec said:


> They don't warranty their shoes?  I thought Nike's generally had 6 month warranties.  I haven't bought a tennis shoe in two years, but at the same time I've been through three pairs.




Not when you buy from ebay or from a dealer.... Also Breathe Free II's are discontinued.


----------



## mralexosborn

Got another pair of Sperry's. Je l'aime.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Nike Tennis shoes all the way:
> 
> Over the past few years:
> Breathe Free II's, I had about five pairs over a couple of years. They don't make them anymore...
> ...


 


  I Really like the breathe free II.  I think they are probably the best tennis shoes Ive had.  Had about 3 pairs over the years.  I still have a pair of beat up ones I keep as yardwork kicks.   I still have my Ballistic 1.3s in the WHite/yellow/black colorway.   Yours are not quite my cup of tea but they are striking....Unfortunately I dont play as much as you. Im more of a 2X per week kinda player so no 6 months warranty for me.  oh well.  Ive only been able to do that a few times with some Addidas Barricades.  That was when I WAS playing 5-6Xs per week.  Overall, I think Nike took a step backwards in the evolution of the breathe free series.  I look on Ebay for breathe free II now and then.....Maybe Ill just go back to the Barricade II.  Those were always great kicks and I believe they still make them.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Breathe Free 2K10's are pretty sweet! I like them a lot.


----------



## Borat

Picked up my first pair of Onitsuka Tigers. I've had Asics shoes before, but never a pair of Onitsukas.
   
  Ultimate 81 in Navy/White:
   

   

   
  I really like them.


----------



## KuKuBuKu

My budget is pretty low.


----------



## theoandtheb

My collection, always expanding it seems.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





kirr said:


> Adidas Summer Deck '10
> going to replace them with the same '11 black leather model:


 

  
  I need something for summer and those look pretty nice. <3 Head-Fi!


----------



## roadcykler

Nice. I just got a pair like these last Thursday except I put the red laces in them. 
  Quote: 





borat said:


> Picked up my first pair of Onitsuka Tigers. I've had Asics shoes before, but never a pair of Onitsukas.
> 
> Ultimate 81 in Navy/White:
> 
> ...


----------



## Borat

^ Nice.
   
  Yeah, after taking that pic I swapped the white laces on them. I think it looks better because it matches the color of the stripe design. 
   
  I also picked up these Mexico 66's shortly after getting those Ultimate 81's:
   

   
  Onitsuka Tigers are sweet.


----------



## viewtifuljon

This is a stock photo of the model of shoes I own, Vibram Five Fingers Komodo Sport.


----------



## fx101

My recent most impressive acquisition is the set of guys you see below. I think they were called the Hugo Boss Carl Loafer. I have to say... I was downright silenced when I saw the price on these babies. They look absolutely stunning in person and the quality of the leather is VERY good. I think i snagged these for around $120 and they easily look like $300 ferragamos in person (assuming they are properly polished). But maybe I'm just so happy because I love bit loafers.


----------



## JSLAPPA

I used to be in the shoe game quite heavily invested. Now I've sold off most of the Deadstock pairs and I just keep the ones I actually wear. The only pair I have that I don't wear are a pair of Nike Shox BB4 that are limited to only 500. They were for Vince Carter for the 98 Allstar Game, as he was a rookie. (I think 1998)

Tons of Nike SB, Lebron IV's etc. Without further ado...


----------



## Somnambulist

I got some Adidas Summer Decks since I didn't feel grown up enough to own proper deck shoes lol. I thought about a lighter pair but I need more of a tan first!


----------



## music_man

i used to love cool street sneakers. then i got into performance. that led me to asics kayano. they look terrible but are more comfortable than walking barefoot in sand. i had custom orthotics and no longer have to wear them with these. so i just wanted to put that out there. if performance is of utmost concern and looks of no concern. anyways at my age no one even notices. however, the shoes posted in this thread are making me drool. awesome!


----------



## bboyswag18

these are mine Air Trainer Huarache and adipower predator


----------



## koolkat

something like this


----------



## Mdraluck23

Diggin' my newest tennis shoes. I work at the store stringing racquets now so I get a discount. Sweet.


----------



## mralexosborn

Anybody around here wear cowboy boots? I am thinking about getting a pair for the novelty and to replace the casualness of loafers. Suggestions?


----------



## ilikepooters

i wear sketchers to work, no-ones said anything to me yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

http://www.schuh.co.uk/skechers/mens-black-skechers-urban-track-solver/3504177020


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Anybody around here wear cowboy boots? I am thinking about getting a pair for the novelty and to replace the casualness of loafers. Suggestions?


 


 These guys usually have a wide variety and a pretty decent discount, and you can sort by brand and size:
   
  http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browse.aspx?c=11&s=366
   
  Tony Lamas are generally pretty good.


----------



## Mdraluck23

What's a good cheap trail running shoe? I've googled it but I'm in no rush and I'm curious to hear what people here have to say. I'm too lazy to join another forum.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Found it. Asics Gel Enduro 7. 49.99 at Sports Authority and if you use the coupon I got in the paper you get 10$ off your next purchase if you spend 50. I got a piece of gum.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





grokit said:


> These guys usually have a wide variety and a pretty decent discount, and you can sort by brand and size:
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browse.aspx?c=11&s=366
> 
> Tony Lamas are generally pretty good.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## Clean

Quote: 





headbob said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *adoit90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I saw someone where those the other day, and couldn't help but laugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess you sacrifice looks for comfort, because those look really comfortable!


----------



## pomme de terre

Got yet another pair of Tigers... and Sperry's. I need to stop wasting money on shoes


----------



## Raguvian

Ooh, Mexico 66! I love those!
   
  I have a pair right now. Unfortunately I got one with a lot of white on it and it's so hard to keep clean.
   
  I want the grey ones but I should probably wait...


----------



## theoandtheb

Quote: 





pomme de terre said:


> Got yet another pair of Tigers... and Sperry's. I need to stop wasting money on shoes


 


  You sir have awesome tastes. I seriously need to get a pair of Mexico 66's. And I wouldn't consider it money wasted.


----------



## mralexosborn

What kind of Sperry's are those? They look reddish brown rather than the dark brown that is so common. I am thinking about getting a second pair of them myself, the new black ones in particular.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





pomme de terre said:


>


 

 Classic.


----------



## Raguvian

Just ordered those... I hope they are good!


----------



## Msulit87

Anyone getting the new Back to the Future Nikes?


----------



## theoandtheb

Not for the prices they were up to...


----------



## riddiculous

I'm a big fan of the Jordan Retros. I currently have Jordan 3 "True Blues", Jordan 5's in Black/silver, Jordan 1 Phat Highs, and soon to be getting the Jordan 11 Concord's when they come out in December. I'd also like to get some Jordan 4's again as they are my favourites, especially the Jordan 4 "Fire Reds". I also like Air Forces, Nike Dunks, and other Nike SB's. And if you're truly into Nike's, or you're just bored you should definitely check out this guy's collection in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BITij5KkxNQ


----------



## -y0-

I got some matching Jordans for me and my kiddo couple weeks ago.


----------



## Parall3l

Theres a Shoe-Fi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SHOEGASM


----------



## Karlos

I'm an old chuffer so I like to wear classic trainers for casual wear. I have far too many pairs of Adidas Samba, Beckenbauer, and Gazelles. I also like K Swiss with dark jeans but for training I wear Asics Kayano gels or Nike Air Max as I prefer the support and the way they feel on.


----------



## Draygonn

Asics Gel Trail Attack 7, my mostest favorite shoes ever.


----------



## Raguvian

SO tempted to buy these but for $90 I'd rather get an E7 or T50RP's.
   
  Plus I have way too many shoes. I need to wear some out first.


----------



## Parall3l

Got one of these, Globe Superfly Vulcans. They are a few shades darker in person. I also have a Nike Backboard Low, want some Addidas Forum Mids but I'd much rather spend the money on audio gear first


----------



## KillforKandy

Nice to see some of your guys stuff! Definitely should have not stepped foot into this thread as I already have a shoe problem, and now I have even more purchase ideas!


----------



## MaDOS

My current kicks (obviously stock photo)


----------



## johnkim0011

This is nice. Is there other colors available besides the green?
  
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


>


 
   




   
  Got one of these, Globe Superfly Vulcans. They are a few shades darker in person. I also have a Nike Backboard Low, want some Addidas Forum Mids but I'd much rather spend the money on audio gear first


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





johnkim0011 said:


> This is nice. Is there other colors available besides the green?


 
   


   
   
  Theres quite a few. I think theres red and yellow too.


----------



## Kirosia

Ordered a pair for work. The colored parts will be covered by my pants, so they should be kosher.


----------



## autoteleology

These are my shoes, but I have dual laces (one back, one blue, to match the shoes) in a crisscross and tucked under my soles so they don't need to be tied.

I haven't tied a lace since July. Feels good man


----------



## ESCS

Just ordered these


----------



## Texpect

Quote: 





escs said:


> Just ordered these


 
   
  Hyvä! (Great!)
   
  I've got the black versions of those. I wanted beiges but they were gone already


----------



## pigmode

Since my comeback running career flopped like a seal, I moved these Mizuno over to walking duties. Not sure about the soles, but the supple uppers are choice.


----------



## ESCS

Quote: 





texpect said:


> Hyvä! (Great!)
> 
> I've got the black versions of those. I wanted beiges but they were gone already


 


  I wanted the black ones but they didnt have my size left. How much did you pay for yours, I think I got mine pretty cheap, only 47 euros


----------



## Texpect

Quote: 





escs said:


> I wanted the black ones but they didnt have my size left. How much did you pay for yours, I think I got mine pretty cheap, only 47 euros


 


  50 euros from Stockmann in autumn.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ishcabible said:


> I've never paid more than $60 for a pair of shoes. I wait to get lucky.
> 
> Running. They feel so nice to run on. $40 at a Nike outlet.
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats on the North Face shoes. Ive been wearing them exclusively for the last 2 years and i love them.
  
  Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> Just got a pair of Bruno Magli Donny's. Damn if they aren't the nicest shoes I've ever worn.
> 
> Here's some pictures right after I strung them up (size 11 US)-


 

 Nice shoes, how do you them?
   
   
  Where are you guys hiding all of the "real sneakers?" In the next year ill be buying a pair of designer sneakers (Louboutin, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Prada,etc)


----------



## uzy123

Cifani090 have you see the christian louboutin high top studded sneaker? they may be to your taste but are none the less pretty rare and different looking sneakers, also check out Mark Ronson gucci shoes these are very nice sneakers but very rare


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





uzy123 said:


> Cifani090 have you see the christian louboutin high top studded sneaker? they may be to your taste but are none the less pretty rare and different looking sneakers, also check out Mark Ronson gucci shoes these are very nice sneakers but very rare


 

 Ya, i see them on the Louboutin website, but they are all sold out and can only see found on auction websites. Thanks for the Mark Ronson co-op with Gucci shoes. I dont like them as much, they seem to be a mid-top type of sneaker. I do like more now that i think of it the two pairs of Gucci hi-top sneakers in my pictures.


----------



## Swoosh

Behold.. the newest installment of my sneaker collection!
   

   
  It will now join my HyperDunks, Hyperfuse, Commanders, and Slides on the shelf.


----------



## Texpect

Quote: 





swoosh said:


> Behold.. the newest installment of my sneaker collection!
> It will now join my HyperDunks, Hyperfuse, Commanders, and Slides on the shelf.


 

 Same stuff I've got


----------



## Swoosh

Quote: 





texpect said:


> Same stuff I've got


 

 They're.. just.. so.. beautiful!   Can't go wrong with a nice pair of shoes. The Zigtechs feel amazing when you run, so I'm a fan so far. The only thing is the traction isn't as good as the HyperDunks, but you give a little and you get a little.


----------



## MrJoshua

My latest shoes:
   

   
  Adidas Navvy Boots...  Just right for winter


----------



## super nova

my latest pick up.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Salomon Speedcross 3
   
  I will test walk them this weekend.


----------



## mralexosborn

Bought a pair of Air Max 95's. Damn comfortable with good arch support.


----------



## music_man

are there any super cool kicks that run real wide?


----------



## some1x

Just got over the holidays.


----------



## Swoosh

Quote: 





some1x said:


> Just got over the holidays.


 


  I like those a lot.. rarely do brown dress shoes impress me.


----------



## SurfWax

Bought when they were re-released last year, Jordan XIII's Playoffs. This was my favorite pair of sneakers as a kid but I could never afford it so when they came out again...I had to have it! Total impulse buy, I wore them once and haven't since. Just not used to wearing such big shoes anymore...


----------



## some1x

Thanks! The feel darker in life than in that picture, and I like to wear them dressed down.
   


swoosh said:


> I like those a lot.. rarely do brown dress shoes impress me.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Red Wing Beckman.
   
  The build quality is excellent but I was surprised by its stiff leather.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Red Wing moc.
   
  This pair has softer leather.


----------



## Mdraluck23

A pair of Adidas Barricade 7.0's for practice and some Vapor Tour 8's for matches.
   
  Didn't set me back much for both because I work at a tennis shop!


----------



## Raguvian

Got some adidas Samba Classics recently, then changed up the laces!


----------



## Swoosh

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Got some adidas Samba Classics recently, then changed up the laces!


 



 Those with blue laces and Sennheiser Adidas Originals would be so nice :O


----------



## OmarCCX

I'm really into driving shoes. Mostly because of the unique looks and also because they're a lot more comfortable than most sneakers i've owned
   
  A2Z CS006
   

   

   
  Piloti Prototipo
 Originally wanted them in red, but couldn't find them my size so I decided to go with green. I would definitely replace these ones with another Prototipos when they break, they're brilliant.
   

   
  .


----------



## Audio-Omega

Barker's Harrison.  This pair is slippery on wet tiles.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oo, brogue boots! I like those! I'm going to look into finding some.
  Edit: found them! Barker, not Baker's. Really nice shoes; thank you for sharing Audio-Ω!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yes it's Barker.  That pair has soft leather and is comfortable to wear.  RM Williams boots are good as well but I prefer lace up boots these days.


----------



## vaed

Hey! I was wondering what the general consensus is on Clark's shoes, specifically their Wave franchise?


----------



## Taowolf51

Wolverine 1000 mile
   
  Love these guys, I haven't had them for long, but I can already tell I'm going to enjoy them for a long time.


----------



## Audio-Omega




----------



## JDeep

I recently bought some ne basketball shoes as I do play basketball quite a lot. (Nike Hyperdunk Low's) They are awesome and great shoes and IMO can even be used for everyday shoes.


----------



## MAYIANNAISE

i must say, for sports and comfort i much prefer adidas, but when it comes to casual wear and just looking better nothing beats good ol' nikes


----------



## Swoosh

Quote: 





jdeep said:


> I recently bought some ne basketball shoes as I do play basketball quite a lot. (Nike Hyperdunk Low's) They are awesome and great shoes and IMO can even be used for everyday shoes.


 
   

Why did you get the lows They are great shoes. The HyperDunks have been great shoes.. particularly these last couple years.


----------



## basketball

Is anyone planning on buying these. Im in Alberta Canada and No stores in my province are receiving them. If any stores in your areas are receiving them, do you plan on buying them? I really want a pair!


----------



## basketball

Nike lebron 9 South Beach


----------



## ahshan06

Zero-Drop
   





  Great for running, lifting, squats.. well, just about everything.
  Very light too


----------



## Szadzik

Bought two pairs of shoes in the past few days. 
   
  Ecco Biom Lite for walking around the city:
   

   
  and a pair of Adidas Supernova Glide for running:


----------



## Somnambulist

Feeling blue so...


----------



## Taowolf51

I want to pick up this shoe, but I'm not sure if I can pull off the color. I may end up just getting it in the "natural" color.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Scarpa Mojito.
   
  I should have bought the Converse or Nike equivalents because they were cheaper.  However this Scarpa comes with Vibram soles.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Scarpa SL M3
   
  My feet were tired after wearing them for 5 hours.  They probably need a few more kilometres to soften up.


----------



## devouringone3

The shoe I'm currently trying to get through (I always use [not thrash] my "gear" to death, or at least try my best to), and right now I'm having a hard time with these, especially because of that Vibram outsole... The North Face -- Hedgehog

  These are for moving, basically, but nowadays all I'm doing is walking, so that's why they're still unhurt.
   
  In other casual/display or "stationary" situations I use, swear by, and collect these skateshoes by Osiris (yes, more plastic..):
 (a 2003 thing)
   
 

   
  And their big brothers, though a lot less "swearing by" and collecting of these
 (2001, you guessed it)


   
  They're really big in your feet :/, but I like the details:

   
  They were really popular at the time, though expensive and not so good for skateboarding.
   
   
  I'm surprised to see so much Nikes, in Canada we barely got them.


----------



## devgru

Great thread... and while I don't have any high tops, I am a shoe-freak and have more than 30 pairs of Tod's shoes.


----------



## devouringone3

Other things I'd love to wear/own, lol:
 (without the motocross)
  Or ride?


----------



## Taowolf51

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Other things I'd love to wear/own, lol:


 
   
  What are those?


----------



## devouringone3

Off-road motorcycling (motocross?) boots , that I don't do


----------



## Taowolf51

I'm going to say this now, I want them. But ohmygodidon'thavethatkindofmoney.
   
  When do you wear them?


----------



## alphaphoenix

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Off-road motorcycling (motocross?) boots , that I don't do


 
   
  Nope.  Those are on-road racing boots.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





taowolf51 said:


> I'm going to say this now, I want them. But ohmygodidon'thavethatkindofmoney.
> 
> When do you wear them?


 
   
  Oh like I said I would love to but I don't, and probably never will, own them, lol.
   
   
  Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> Nope.  Those are on-road racing boots.


 
   
  Hum you're right actually.
   
  Kind of like those:

   
  But for faster bikes! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorcycle_boot
   
  So that if your foot falls off it doesn't get sanded to the bone by the tarmac.
   
  Motocross boots seems very similar and hard to tell apart though...


----------



## alphaphoenix

I use to ride crotch rockets many moons ago and loved my Sidi Vertebra boots.
   
  Anyhow, here's my thread contribution.  My knees, shins, and calves hurt like hell after the first 3 mile run. 
   
  I thought about the five-toe shoes, but I have wide feet and it looked like I was wearing scuba flippers; and yes, they are damn ugly and look very strange on human feet.


----------



## Kosmik Panda

My new pick ups. 

   
   

   
  Love both of them!!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Red Wings Iron Ranger
   
  Its leather is softer than Red Wings Beckman but not as glossy.  I find them quite comfortable to wear straight out of the box.


----------



## Taowolf51

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Red Wings Iron Ranger
> 
> Its leather is softer than Red Wings Beckman but not as glossy.  I find them quite comfortable to wear straight out of the box.


 
  Great choice, I tried on a pair of Iron Rangers awhile ago and was very impressed! The arch support was amazing.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Both Iron Ranger and Beckman are wider so they provide more stability than my other shoes.


----------



## dustdevil

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> I thought about the five-toe shoes, but I have wide feet and it looked like I was wearing scuba flippers; and yes, they are damn ugly and look very strange on human feet.


 
  How does it feels when walking with the five toes shoes on actually? Their design seems very interesting though I am not so sure whether I will want to be wearing them in the public


----------



## National

Clarks Desert Treks. They are so comfortable.


----------



## Happy Camper

Been using these Merrills indoors (hospital) and my feet feel great. Like being barefoot. The flexing under the toes gives the freedom to push off like barefoot walking, no stiff sole that won't bend.


----------



## Kirr

Reebok Classic Leather Vintage 2012 - Super comfy!
  Looking forward to get almost the same model but in the other color:


----------



## Audio-Omega

Adidas Terrex Fast R
   
  The rubber of the soles is by Continental (tyre maker) and they have more grip on wet surface.


----------



## FlyingFungus

I only own about 5 pairs and barely wear 2 of them.

Puma Ferrari Shoes, LaCoste Protect Evo, Spring (the store) work shoes, dress shoes (cant remember the brand name) and a pair of steel toed boots (cant remember the brand for these ones as well).


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I don't have but 2 pairs of shoes, a cheap pair of Saucony for tennis (Were my everyday shoes), and got a pair of Know Obstacles Gen 2s for Freerunning/everyday use.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

My KO GEN2s. <3


----------



## Luv My BASS 1

Say what you want, I love them.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

luv my bass 1 said:


> Say what you want, I love them.


I want a pair, seem good for tricking and precision jumping... How's the grip?


----------



## Luv My BASS 1

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I want a pair, seem good for tricking and precision jumping... How's the grip?




I don't do any of that parkour stuff... I would crack my skull. I wear them for a half marathon I did last month, and they did great. I also use them for longboarding, the reason why I originally bought them.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

luv my bass 1 said:


> I don't do any of that parkour stuff... I would crack my skull. I wear them for a half marathon I did last month, and they did great. I also use them for longboarding, the reason why I originally bought them.


I know, I was just wondering how good the grip is.


----------



## Luv My BASS 1

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I know, I was just wondering how good the grip is.




It depends on what model you get. They have like 12 different versions. Mine are built more for running on pavement, so they aren't quite as grippy as some of the other ones.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

luv my bass 1 said:


> It depends on what model you get. They have like 12 different versions. Mine are built more for running on pavement, so they aren't quite as grippy as some of the other ones.


oh that's cool!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

luv my bass 1 said:


> It depends on what model you get. They have like 12 different versions. Mine are built more for running on pavement, so they aren't quite as grippy as some of the other ones.


oh that's cool!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

luv my bass 1 said:


> It depends on what model you get. They have like 12 different versions. Mine are built more for running on pavement, so they aren't quite as grippy as some of the other ones.


oh that's cool!


----------



## darkswan

My shoes from the past few years. As you can see, I love Adidas.


----------



## ryanl93

I'm looking at the asics okatsuna tiger california 88s they look cleeeeeean.


----------



## Seele01




----------



## adevriesc

It makes me seem minimalist compared to some of you... But I've been enjoying the near flat sole releases from Element. I think their newest series is branded "Bowery" or somesuch thing. Problem is that the new soles wear through really fast. :/


----------



## dc-k

The KSO were my first five fingers, and they have the best grip on hard surfaces in wet conditions of any shoe I've worn; always my first choice for rock.
  
 Below are my Spyridon LS, these are my first choice for country walking, they have a little more protection against very rough surfaces (for example flint or cobbles) but are still minimal enough for very good feel.


----------



## JoeDoe

First pair of Vans. Few months old, but I just discovered this thread.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

My all time favorite shoes...yeah, they're dirty but that's because I actually use them for their intended purpose...


----------



## dc-k

gopanthersgo1 said:


> oh that's cool!


 
http://www.vibramfivefingers.it/products.aspx shows the complete range, there's also a guide to choose the best for your particular purpose...


----------



## gopanthersgo1

dc-k said:


> http://www.vibramfivefingers.it/products.aspx shows the complete range, there's also a guide to choose the best for your particular purpose...


haha I'm pretty happy with my brown hemp Sanuks!  but if they do good in water and stuff I'll look into them for camping and the like!


----------



## dc-k

gopanthersgo1 said:


> haha I'm pretty happy with my brown hemp Sanuks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The great thing is that they weigh next to nothing...
  
 Here are my Seeya, used for the gym only but weigh in at a mere 8oz (226g), no need for socks and machine washable...


----------



## Depechetraff

I can't say I'm much of a sneaker fan.  The closest I get to sneakers these days is Five Ten cycling shoes...   I'm a huge Doc Martens fan though.  I currently have four pairs, and I'd like to buy more.  Unfortunately, headphones, amps, music, bike stuff, and food are all more important!
  
 The old brown ones

  
 The classic black boots

  
 Flying the flag!

  
 The new canvas shoes


----------



## Depechetraff

I did a search an nobody else posted a pair of Five Tens, so I will     The mountain bike I ride is made by Orange, and the color is...orange.  So I had to get these!


----------



## ThickGlasses

dc-k said:


> The great thing is that they weigh next to nothing...
> 
> Here are my Seeya, used for the gym only but weigh in at a mere 8oz (226g), no need for socks and machine washable...


 
 *Shudders*


----------



## dc-k

thickglasses said:


> *Shudders*


 
 they also glow in the dark...


----------



## phillyd

Some of my older sneakers:


----------



## attika89

Hi,
  
 Does anyone have some experience with Timberland shoes?
 I'm eying with the Bradstreet model, but it seems to be a bit pricey for my liking at ~$150. Can it worth it?


----------



## moriez

Bought a pair of Salomon's for the first time. Have had the idea of buying this type of shoe for a while but it was still a leap for some reason. Love the hybrid hike/casual flavour. This is the Salomon Eskape Aero.
  

  
 Edit: well that didn't work out. Returned them for looking unexpectedly Nike when worn. Also pretty tight fit at my size 9/42.


----------



## Doorbell

I love shoes. I'm a huge fan of Vans Old Skool. I usually wear them in the summer and once the fall comes in I switch over to my 1460 Dr. Martens. The docs are easily the comfiest shoes I have ever own.


----------



## moedawg140

I can't post pictures yet, but I do like my neon yellow with reflective panels Nike Fingertrap Max shoes!  Perfect for Jazzercise!


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

I'm a big fan of Merrells.  Both Moabs, and Phoenix Vents.  Highly recommended for hiking and trailing.  Tough as nails, but comfy.


----------



## Solrighal

I bought a pair of Mizuno Wave Rider 18's and they are by far the comfiest gutties I've ever worn. By miles!


----------



## pearvin

I'm a fan of new balance sneakers. I bought my last pair half the price.
 Wished I bought more since all were 50% off. Should had bought atleast 3 pairs.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Herring Munich


----------



## Pirakaphile

If I'm ever bored enough to show people my annoyingly expensive dress shoes, I'll toss em in frame and snap a photo. Otherwise, all my other shoes are less'n $50 and not worth caring about.


----------



## Solrighal

the wizard of oz said:


> Herring Munich


 
  
 Beautiful!


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

Some Lakais. 5 years old now colour is fading that's about it. Soles, leather everything is in totally fine shape. Gone hiking, in the lake, played soccer everything in these. Of all the skate shoes I've owned, these have been the best. Nothing over the top in styling, and have lasted longer then any other pair, by far the most comfortable (more then even my old work shoes), and since they are a less a popular brand, slightly cheaper.

They're a bit dirty, lots of salt and dirt in the snow today.



I also have a pair of black Puma Speedcats that I use for driving. Fantastic for long trips (made for driving after all) soles on those are very soft rubber wear out realitivly quickly, but you will have a hard time slipping on anything but water. Side note, there is a warning on the tongue of them says "Not flame proof equipped" heh guess you can't use them at some tracks if they require full flame suits


----------



## ArmAndHammer

depechetraff said:


> I did a search an nobody else posted a pair of Five Tens, so I will     The mountain bike I ride is made by Orange, and the color is...orange.  So I had to get these!


 
  
 Mine...about 4 years old and starting to show their age but still comfy. I used to ride in them but switched to clipless...now they are just street shoes.


----------



## fuego

depechetraff said:


> I did a search an nobody else posted a pair of Five Tens, so I will     The mountain bike I ride is made by Orange, and the color is...orange.  So I had to get these!


 
  
 Cool! Wondering if there's a red version of this so I could also pair it with the color of my bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


solrighal said:


> I bought a pair of Mizuno Wave Rider 18's and they are by far the comfiest gutties I've ever worn. By miles!


 
  
 I was leary to get these because I read reviews of people saying they don't fit like the Nirvana (Source: Running Gear Lab). I've been wearing the Nirvana since 2009 and when they were replaced with this one I was skeptical. I finally gave them a try and they fit and support just as good and even better they are a lighter weight than the Nirvana.
  


the wizard of oz said:


> Herring Munich


 
  
 Very nice! Anyone knows where I can find this? I checked the Herring shoes website and it is no longer available. Checked Amazon and it is not there as well.


----------



## the wizard of oz

fuego said:


> the wizard of oz said:
> 
> 
> > Herring Munich
> ...


 
 They seem to have taken it off their catalogue for some reason... Unfortunate since I would have purchased another pair, for I like them a lot.


----------



## bangraman

Why are Doom Primeknits limited?
  
  
 I haven't been able to get hold of one at all.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Fall season shoe care time. Crown Northampton are the best sneakers/dress sneakers on my shoe rack.


----------



## Trihexagonal

In the mid-90's Michael Jordan dressed up like Grammama and wore Converse Cons Grammama shoes on the Court to play:






​


----------

